# Installing a trolling motor



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_dssb/episode/0,,diy_14307_25821,00.html

http://www.minn-kota.com/Minn-Kota-faq/Minn_Kota_FAQ.htm


----------

